# Firefox 1.0 PR



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Firefox 1.0 was released, and I have been running it for several days and haven't had any problems. So far, so good. Anyone else having problems?

PS- In case you aren't familiar with Firefox, it's a web browser that is MUCH better the MS Internet Explorer. I recommend everyone to try it. With tabbed browsing, a great pop-up blocker, google search bar, very stable and very safe.

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I just tried it and discovered that almost none of my themes or extensions were compatible. The program siad it was installing updates but they do not work either. You may wish to wait.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

FYI, there are some vulnerabilities in versions before 1.0pr that you should be aware of.

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I still like Maxthon better.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL - and in another thread the anti-MS crowd was bragging about how much more secure it was.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is more secure. Simon are you honestly telling me that the list of MS patches would be SHORTER?


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Microsoft announced yesterday that if you want a secure Internet Explorer (Yeah, right!!!), you need to have only Windows XP Service Pack 2. So, in other words, if you dont have that, you have two choices: get XP SP2 or get left in the dust. 

I thought things over and decided that since I am happy with Windows 2000, Im gonna get another browser. I heard great things about Firefox (I had tried Opera, but I didnt feel comfortable...and IE 6 SP1 was so boring), so I went ahead and downloaded 1.0 PR. I love browsing with it so much that I am using it as my default browser. I have had no problems installing plug-ins with it and it's so much faster than IE.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Welcome to the Dark Side, gentlemen. I've been using Firefox as my default since 0.7.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Brian Rector said:


> Microsoft announced yesterday that if you want a secure Internet Explorer (Yeah, right!!!), you need to have only Windows XP Service Pack 2. So, in other words, if you dont have that, you have two choices: get XP SP2 or get left in the dust.


Translation: This is Microsoft's way of encouraging you with a electric cattle prod to upgrade to XP or else. Never mind that your Win98 machine is fine for cranking out homework papers, surfing the Internet, or e-mailing the kids. A little old, a little slow, but it works.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> LOL - and in another thread the anti-MS crowd was bragging about how much more secure it was.


i am not anti ms i love ms just think there are options


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

MikeSoltis said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side, gentlemen. I've been using Firefox as my default since 0.7.


I've been using it since it was .1 and before Phoenix.  I love it. Of course everyone at work is developing for IE, but hey, I can work around that...

Firefox rules. 

Steve


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I still like Maxthon better.


Just a enhancement to IE, Firefox still rules.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If youa re using Firefox and discover you have problem with them,es and extensions after upgrading to this rtelease try uninstalling the uncooperative themes and extensions firstr and then installing the new versions. It works much better.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Because the authors of themes and extensions typically don't update their wares as frequently as the browser is updated, a problem where some extensions or themes will not install does come up. The problem is in the identification of the browser version and the extension version. It can be "fixed" by making some minor changes in the browser configuration.

Start your Firefox browser, in the address box enter:

About:config

You will see a long list of items, this is your browsers configuration panel with all its settings. Scroll down this list and find the keys:

app.extensions.version
app.version
extensions.lastAppVersion

Change the setting for these keys to "0.9" (without the quotes). Close the browser, restart, and the extensions you want should now install without a problem.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

That method will work for some extensions but not all. In some cases the scripts have to be rewritten to allow the extensions to work properly. Firefox is great but the period around a version upgrade is always stressful.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Maxthon is still faster. I have the SP2 patch so would that make Explorer just about as secure as FireFox?


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

If it is secure right now, it will be only a matter of time before its insecure again. Remember this: Windows 2000 Professional is on its fourth SP and a fifth is on the way.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Maxthon is still faster. I have the SP2 patch so would that make Explorer just about as secure as FireFox?


Yes. Thank you. We know you are in love with Maxthon/IE. We know that in your opinion this is The One True Browser. However, some people may not like it or like Firefox better. Please stop thread crapping this thread. If you want to shout from a mountop about how great your browser is, that's fine...do it in your own thread that you can start.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well, for your information, I was just asking a question and stating my opinion. I have the right to my own opinion. Perhaps if I had a high speed internet connection then the speed would not be as relevent but I only have dial-up so speed difference is probably more noticable.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> Well, for your information, I was just asking a question and stating my opinion. I have the right to my own opinion. Perhaps if I had a high speed internet connection then the speed would not be as relevent but I only have dial-up so speed difference is probably more noticable.


Using an optimized version of Firefox will garner you more speed than IE or any IE-based browser shell. The "official" releases of Firefox are not optimized, they are compiled to run on the most wide array of machines and operating systems. Third-party builders, however, take the codebase and "tweak" it for various operating systems and platforms, producing a browser that will outperform everything else, sometimes by a large measure.

For instance, I regularly use the Pentium4 optimized "Branch" version of Firefox produced by Moox. He incorporates the image-processing optimizations done by MMoy, which make JPEG and GIF rendering exceptionally efficient, as well as other aspects of the rendering process.

You can read more about these optimized versions at http://www.moox.ws/tech/mozilla/


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When I went back to use FireFox (I have the 0.9.3 version) it seemed faster than the last time I used it, around the same speed as Maxthon. I have EarthLink Accelerator software but before I had that I was using Opera which seemed pretty quick but it dont seem to work as quick with accelerator as Maxthon and FireFox does but I would read some of the software updates and notice that one of the advancements was making it faster. I thought I had the latest version since I just downloaded it about a week ago but I dont.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

With Firefox there are nightly releases in addition to the official release. 1.0 PR is fairly new and is the latest official release. Howebver there are nightly releases of both the branch (the product that is on its way to the next official release and the trunk. You can also do what Mr. Go Lucky recommends and try a third party optimized build. If you do make sure it is optimized for your OS and processor. 

I recommend uninstalling 9.3 before thrying the 1.0 PR. at the very least delete the directory. You may have a problem with some extensions and themes. While it tries to update the extensions that process is not always foolproof. I had to delete a few extensions and themes and then reinstall them. 

Try it though you just might like it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am reading some things on that website. It says that speed can be increased quite a bit.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

I recently upgraded to Firefox 1.0PR without any problems. Had to manually update most of my extensions but luckly I only had one without a 1.0 update. All seems to be working fine.


----------

